

21 year old makes 12k/day selling CS:GO skins - akimc

Original article link : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lesaffaires.com&#x2F;blogues&#x2F;julien-brault&#x2F;ce-montrealais-de-21-ans-fait-12-000--par-jour-en-vendant-des-fusils-virtuels&#x2F;579654?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_content=16-06-2015&amp;utm_campaign=montrealais-12000-dollars-par-jour<p>The text is in french thoses are the highlights of it :<p>* Artur Minacov 21 co-founder from Montreal<p>* website : OPSkins<p>* 120 000$&#x2F;day selling volume takes a 10% cut -&gt; 12 000$ &#x2F; day<p>* The website is selling Counter Strike GO skins which are only a design for a gun no added value<p>* 340 000 users plan to get all of the 6.5 millions users of CS:GO<p>* He will sponsor the next ESWC for a total of 100k$<p>* Dropout from Cegep (college) at 19 years old<p>* Failed a few startups (2) before OPSkins<p>* Refused VC funding (6% for 50k)<p>Sorry if there is mistake it is a bit late and not my native language.
======
Yadi
Kudos, though as Flammy pointed out, this could become very obscure sort of
niche if the game changes something or decides to move some option around.

I had a few friends on this game called APB (All Points Bullet In), These guys
were making legit money selling MOD cars, guns and tattoo designs.

However, in their case, they became an actual known group that some of their
design and tattoo's were sold outside of the game.

No VC money, no nothing, just a few 17 years olds from Chicago and Poland
making around 5k each in a month to create this whole design entity for unique
products. + Their YouTube channel doing videos tutorials for the game.

I can't really link to them or anything, due to some of their restrictions,
but that's just another way similar to this person doing the CS:GO thing and
turning it into a business.

~~~
akimc
The difference here is that he created a marketplace, he doesn't sell directly
skins that he made or mod.

It is impressive to see that kind of money for virtual goods in my opinion.

~~~
Yadi
Oh, that is interesting!

And yes, it's pretty cool tying a part of that virtual world to real money in
this way.

------
Flammy
Biggest issue in this business is minimal control.

Accounts get banned? Trades get reversed? Hackers using your site to liquidate
game items?

Outta luck.

~~~
bbcbasic
Still if the party only lasts a year, it is good going. Just gotta make sure
you save and invest it.

------
shash7
21 year old playing CS:GO a day before his uni exams(that's me)

------
justinclift
Looking at the OPSkins website ([https://opskins.com](https://opskins.com)),
they have authentication setup so people can login using their Steam account.

I'm interested in creating a web app that allows auth via Steam account too,
but I'm not seeing any docs about how to make that happen.

Anyone know how that's done?

[follow up edit] This seems to be it →
[https://steamcommunity.com/dev](https://steamcommunity.com/dev)

Looks like there's a Steam Web API that allow auth via Steam OpenID. Likely
workable. :D

------
brador
Refused VC funding or _refused_ VC funding?

~~~
akimc
In the articles it says that he doesn't need money this is why he refused to
give 6% for 50k$.

~~~
charlesdm
Who cares about $50k when pulling in $12k a day?

